

Al-Qaida was the reason for mass blog shutdown on blogetry - DanBlake
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/07/blogetery-al-qaeda/

======
mahmud
FWIW, NPR's Morning Edition had a segment on the al-Qaeda magazine this
morning. They said the magazine wasn't performing as well as previous a-Q
publications and that it was met with apathy by their target audience. The
magazine is published in English and is said to have a very "American" feel,
specially in its use of popular colloquialism and casual speech (e.g. an
article titled "Make a bomb in the kitchen of your mom".)

Intel is still investigating its authorship, but given that small sample
above, methinks "Dr. Seuss" comes to mind,

